# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  جميع اغاني الفنان عاصي الحلاني

## حسان القضاة

*الهوى ظالم

*


*بنده ماعم يسمع

*


*بوسة خنجر

*


*حالة قلبي

*


*خدعتن

*


*خيل العرب

*


*رجعلي او رجعني

*


*صحرا الشرق

*


*ضلي معي

*


*عم قول الاه

*


*عيون المه

*


*لبناني

*


منوعات*نور السهر عاصي الحلاني مليسي 

*


*يمكن

*


*آه منك

*


*اجمل غرام

*


*احلى العيون

*


*ادمنت هواك

*


*القرار

*


منوعات*القرار

*


*المهره

*


*الهوارا 2

*


*الهواره

*


*الهواره

*


*الوفا عنوان

*


*امتلك قلبي

*


*انت الحقيقه

*


منوعات*انت الحقيقه

*


*ايدك بايدي

*


منوعات*باب عم يبكى

*


*باب عم يبكي

*


*بحبك انت

*


*بحبك وبغار

*


*بدي اسهر

*


*بعدك ساكت

*


*بعينك شوق

*


منوعات*بقول ما بقول

*


*بليل الشوق

*


*بيتك على الدرب

*


*بيروت

*


*بيروت عم تبكي

*


*تراني

*


*تسلملي عيونك

*


*تهانينا

*


*جافيتني وبتروح

*


*جن جنوني

*


*حبك نادان

*


منوعات*حبك ناداني

*


*حبيبي

*


*حبيبي ياللي ناسيني

*


*خليك بقلبي

*


منوعات*خليك بقلبي

*


*خليني حدك

*


*خيل العرب

*


*دايب فيك

*


*دايم دوم

*


*دقات قلبي

*


*ردوا يا أهل الله

*


*رنين الذهب

*


*ريف العيون

*


*زغيره الدني

*


*زينة

*


*سألو عيني

*


*ست الستات

*


*سكن المكان

*


*سمعني كلام

*


*سنين

*


*سيبوني أتكلم

*


*سيداتي

*


*شو حبينا

*


*شوق الصحارى

*


*صحرا وليل

*


*صف الفشك

*


*صوت الحدي

*


*طريق طويلة

*


*طل علينا

*


*طلي

*


*طول عمري بسمعهم

*


*طول عمري بسمعهم

*


*عاشق هالجمال

*


*عالمين

*


منوعات*عالمين

*


*عذبوني و عذبوك

*


*عطر المحبه

*


*عمري

*


*عيون الشوق

*


*عيونك

*


*غالي

*


*غيرانه

*


منوعات*فرصه عمر

*


*قدامي عيون

*


*قولي جاي

*


منوعات*قولي جاي

*


*كان علي

*


*لا تصدق

*


*لا لي

*


*لازم تبعد عني

*


*لما بتكوني معي

*


*ليالي وراها ليالي

*


*ليه غايب عني

*


*ما خليت

*


*مالي صبر

*


*مامرني طبعك

*


*مثل الكذبه

*


*مثل الكذبه

*


*مجانه

*


*مجنون

*


*مدي الاسورة

*


*مريت جنب خيامهم

*


*مشتاق لعيونك

*


*ناري وذكريات

*


*نيالك يا هوي

*


*هانيالك

*


*هذا طبيعي

*


*هذا مو عدل

*


*هوارة

*


*هيك قالوا

*


*وأنا مارق مريت

*


*ويلي

*


*يا راحلين إرجعوا

*


*يا طير يا طاير

*


*يا عيني عالغرام

*


*يا ليل انا وياك

*


*يعني ايه

*


*يقول ما يقول

*


*يوم يومين

*


منوعات*يوم يومين

*

:

----------


## غسان

_ياعيني عليك يا حسان ..._

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا غسان على الرد

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## فارس الأحلام

شكراً  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلمووووووووو الله يعطيك العافية مسيو حسان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا كبير الله يعطيك العافية

----------

